# Winning US Aeropress champ '13



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Shit just got absurd:

http://sprudge.com/andy-sprenger-aeropress.html

I'm going to give it a go of course, though I might filter the final brew through a Chemex paper into a french press.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What? What would be the purpose of the trimmed v60 paper and extra coffee?

Different cup profile? Just can't see the point but if anyone can work it out please enlighten me!


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

The thing I like about the Aeropress is that you can make great coffee, very simply.

That just seems a bit silly to me (though you could say I'm silly to say that without trying it first).


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

hehe, you are not silly. However, that looks amazing!

Forget espresso! its all about filter!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> What? What would be the purpose of the trimmed v60 paper and extra coffee?
> 
> Different cup profile? Just can't see the point but if anyone can work it out please enlighten me!


Not sure I'd call it "extra coffee", all in all there are 18g of grinds & 270g brew water...this wouldn't all fit in an Aeropress inverted, in one go. Raw ingredients works out about 67g/l start ratio. Probably in the region of 240g final cup.

I'd guess it's to get a more complex cup, perhaps a juicier profile from the drip aspect? ...And, of course, to set you apart from all the other Aeropressers, all pouring hot water onto grinds in an Aeropress on World Aeropress day! ;-) Must be something in it, if he is the champ!


----------

